# Hawaiin Black triggerfish



## wseidl515 (Apr 12, 2012)

Can a hawaiin black trigger be housed in a 90 gallon tank? What are the pros and cons of this particular fish. Thanks for any and all suggestions.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

4' tank length is alittle small for this one, 6' tank is recommended, his adult size is around 1'2" to foot and a half.


----------



## Stingray81 (Jun 21, 2011)

A 90g is a great size for this fish, Easy care and like most triggers not big on swimming. However You may have to upgrade or remove in the far future I've seen these triggers get 1ft long which IS too big for a 90 gallon. Overall a beautiful Fish with really cool neon blue lines you should be really happy with it. also NOT REEF SAFE! At all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wseidl515 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys, I went with the blue Jaw trigger instead.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

wseidl515 said:


> Thanks for the help guys, I went with the blue Jaw trigger instead.


 :nicefish:


----------



## wseidl515 (Apr 12, 2012)

He has been in the tank for 2 weeks now and is eating well. He still spends a lot of time hiding in the rocks, unless it's feeding time, but I have noticed that when he is out swimming around he keeps his tail closed. Is this normal behavior or should I be concerned. I watched him at the LFS for 2 months and he never had it closed there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

His tail closed? I don't understand. ??


----------



## wseidl515 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry for not clarifying, his tail is not fanned out it's always in the pinched position. It does not seem to be slowing him down any because he is like a little torpedo all over the tank at feeding time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

AH, I see. he'll be ok, given some time. No worries.


----------



## wseidl515 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you for your help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

